# The Paladin Deluxe



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

You'll want to make the core out of aluminum or G10 if going to this thickness of internal walls. HDPE or boomerang plywood will work if going a little thicker.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

D A M N that is awesome. good job sir. i'll take one. shouldve named it "STAPLEGUN". (does kinda look like one: )


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Lovely slingshot!


----------



## qute10 (Feb 18, 2010)

Utterly amazing bill thankyou for bringing us another member of the paladin family still finishing up my hdpe version of the original (not as easy as it looks huh) functional but not a beauty like this. We are not worthy.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

now that is a truley amazing slingshot. well done bill


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Absolutly stunning.

Well done!!!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Man you come up with some cool stuff!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

"Wow" Master Bill to his mind, very good


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

Great slingshot, great video, great guy.
Respect.


----------



## MartinB (Jul 26, 2012)

Looking forward to owning one of these.


----------

